# rainbow trout



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

makes a f*****g mess of ya water..........
















i just fed my reds with one !!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

is trout good for them


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have fed my guys trout before, and it is pretty messy!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

if its to messy i dont think ill try


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

was it a live trout?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> was it a live trout?
> [snapback]863188[/snapback]​


I doubt it. I have thought of buying a live one from the asian market though and giving it a swim with the Ps.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ haha i think the troust would hurt your Ps, unless you hurt the trout first...feeding video aye?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ haha i think the troust would hurt your Ps, unless you hurt the trout first...feeding video aye?
> [snapback]863769[/snapback]​


will post vid in very soon water is messed up big time


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorted.............. http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fish59


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you werent shitin man, that was a huge mess


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

alan said:


> sorted.............. http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fish59
> [snapback]864225[/snapback]​










dam you are right that they were messy
and those pygo's are huge


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i wont do it again.stick to cod next time!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I dont know about you guys, but my filters would pick all that sh*t up like nothing...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> I dont know about you guys, but my filters would pick all that sh*t up like nothing...
> [snapback]864899[/snapback]​










well congrats


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

im never doin that!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

those pygos do look huge


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

killerbee said:


> those pygos do look huge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6-7"


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

.......can't see the video, it an't workin for me, but my P's love trout and they chew it up that fukin' fast :laugh: , it doesn't have time to sh*t the water up. I have fed trout many times before with no mess..........

D!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh.. how come my water is well messed up ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ have u done awater change since then?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ have u done awater change since then?
> [snapback]868412[/snapback]​


yeh........i done 3 changes


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

You have probly heard this before, but buy a small koi fish and watch your P's go f*cking nuts. I heard it keeps your water decent quality, may make a nice video also


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i feed my salmon and trout just make sure u gut them and fillet them first and u wont have a mess of scales and guts and bones all over the tank....... 5 min of filleting saves a half hour of vaccuming


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

im buyin a 10" koi tomorow for 8 bucks to make a vid with my rhom or pygos. my rhom wont eat tho. he just bites them in half and leaves them on the gravel.


----------

